# 3/28 Pensacola Pier



## lureslinger (Oct 5, 2007)

Fished from around noon til 3p and caught 1 small spanish. Spanish were around, but they wanted a small silver clark spoon. No cobia spotted that I am aware of. Water was green and somewhat cloudy with patches of muddy water, but not bad. Moderate west wind at noon, grew to strong west wind when I left.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Is that guy on a stool or ....this pic was around 2ish


----------



## JHOGUE (Oct 4, 2007)

I would say he is standing on one of the benches.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

it looks like he is on the rail!

or it could be a really tall guy on a bench


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

west wind was strong..good balance for sure.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

It looks like someone is standing on the rod rack..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *tmass (3/28/2009)*It looks like someone is standing on the rod rack..


:withstupid


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

that thing is gunna go anyday now 

unless they fixed it


----------

